# Tutorial:  Padded Leather Headband for Grados (with pics!)



## kontai69

Most of you who own a plastic-cupped Grado (and MS-1) may feel that the vinyl headband looks cheap, feels cheap, and is flimsy. I sure do! It also has no internal padding, making it uncomfortable to wear after a short time from the metal band pressing against my skull. I know that you can use a Beyer headband, but that looks tacky. I heard Grado charges $75 in order to upgrade to a leather headband AND you have to send in your cans! Therefore, I decided to make my own. I modeled the design and construction after the one that came on my MS-Pro. Here is the recipe along with pics I've taken at each step...

*MATERIALS*

 - leather: I used lambskin which I got on eBay (search for “lambskin hide). Use (ultra)thin hide that is 1 to 1.5 oz. It is critical to use high quality leather that is relatively thin, soft, and "stretchable." If you use a thicker, stiffer, or non-stretchy leather (generally low quality hides), it will be impossible to smoothly wrap the leather around the frame as described in Step 3. 
 - thin cardboard: for use as the “frame." I used the back of a notepad. A cereal box will also work. I spray-glued together two layers (one was too flimsy; three was too thick)
 - thick felt: for use as padding; I spray-glued together two 1/8" thick sheets to make 1/4" thick sheet
 - masking tape: cut into narrow 1 inch strips; you will need a couple dozen strips
 - contact cement: I used DAP brand
 - superglue
 - disposable single edge razor blade: use a fresh one for cleanest cuts
 - very sharp scissors
 - pen
 - cutting board

*PROCEDURE* (to install my pre-made headbands, follow steps highlighted in *BOLD*)

*Step 1:* Separate plastic "block" from metal headband. You only need to this on one side, take your pick. Grab hold of headband assembly as pictured... 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...uy69/step1.jpg
 Twist plastic block back and forth along the axis of metal headband. Start off with light twisting force and gradually increase force until you hear a cracking sound (yes, it's scary!). The glue bond should now be broken and you can pull out the metal headband from the block. If not, twist some more or work on the other side as it may not be glued as tightly. Slide off the vinyl headband.
_Step 2:_ Use vinyl headband as a template to cut cardboard "frame"...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...uy69/step2.jpg
 You will need to slightly shorten and taper the ends of the frame after cutting. Test fit frame onto metal headband to be sure of correct length. Also, draw a centerline bisecting the frame.
_Step 3:_ Cut two pieces of leather larger than frame (only one is shown in the pic; other leather piece will be used later)... 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_3071.jpg
 Wrap leather piece around frame and secure edges with tape. This step is VERY time consuming (may take over an hour). It involves alot of retaping, trimming, and stretching to get the leather edges to join (not overlap) cleanly in the middle while wrapping smoothly and evenly along the length of the frame. If you used a thicker and/or non-stretchy leather, this will be impossible to do. Use the centerline as guide to join the two edges of leather. Once taping is done, firmly press down along the tape line to smooth things out and get max adhesion. Here is how it should look if done correctly...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...uy69/step4.jpg
_Step 4:_ Make felt padding; it should be around 1/8" narrower than frame on both sides and tapered on both ends
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_3088.jpg
_Step 5:_ Apply liberal amount of contact cement to entire side of headband that has the tape (use two thick coats)...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_3064.jpg
_Step 6:_ Stick on felt padding...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_3065.jpg
_Step 7: _Lay other piece of leather over felt and FIRMLY squeeze together the leather pieces...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...IMG_3069-1.jpg
 Here is how it should look when finished...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_3070.jpg
_Step 8:_ Trim off excess leather with razor blade, being careful not to nick wrapped edges!
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...uy69/step8.jpg
 Use one continuous cutting motion for smoothest cuts. Seal edges (not the ends!) of headband with cement by using a screwdriver to dab small amounts of cement between the two layers of leather and squeezing them together. Allow cement to dry for several hours. 
*Step 9:* Gently pre-bend headband into curve before installation...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...uy69/step9.jpg
*Step 10:* SLOWLY and GENTLY slide metal headband through "upper" side of frame exactly as pictured... 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/step9a-1.jpg
 Be careful not to stretch the leather as you do this. Metal headband should run down center of leather headband.

*<<<DO NOT slide the metal band through the "bottom" or padded side of frame as this will tear through the taped edges and felt padding!>>>*

*Step 11:* Reattach plastic block. Check for fitment. There should be little to no gap between ends of headband and each plastic "L" and "R" block. If too long, slide off headband and trim down ends. Once fitment is correct, superglue end of metal headband and reinsert into the block. Once superglued, you will no longer be able to pull it apart ever again! You may want to use a less permanent adhesive (e.g. hot glue).

*RESULTS*










 The leather headband turned out alot better than I anticipated. It looks (and smells) great and is quite comfortable. It makes my SR225 feel and look less like a cheap plastic toy. The headband actually looks better and is of higher quality than the one that came on my MS-Pro.

*Addendum...*
 I stressed-tested one of my DIY headbands by twisting it like a pretzel and jamming a screwdriver into it to rip it apart...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_3097.jpg 
 Here is a pic after I straightened it out...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/IMG_3098.jpg
 As you can see, despite looking tattered, it held together very well and was very much still usable. Therefore, the construction of my headbands should hold up well under normal use despite the lack of stitching.


----------



## Kees

Now that is one EXTREMELY NEAT JOB!
 Well done!


----------



## Shurado

This is neat! I could definitely use this for my Grado. I can't stand the headband as is.


----------



## Rav

That's a very nice, neat job. I've been planning to do a similar version for my HF-1s, although i was going to stitch rather than glue ... but my sewing machine wasn't up to the task. Might have to get some contact cement and try this method


----------



## NiceCans

Very, very nicely done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... but my sewing machine wasn't up to the task._

 

Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I had visions of mine looking nice and neat, but instead wound up with a messy stitching along the back edge. Disappointing, but comfortable none-the-less. 

 I love the burgandy leather I used, so I may take some pointers from this and retry using this method. 

 Thanks for a great pictorial kontai69, it will be a huge help.


----------



## kontai69

Thanks for the feedback guys. Since, I don't have a sewing machine, I would have to "hire" someone to make the stitches. With my luck, they will do a sloppy job after I spent so much time making everything "perfect."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think a leather needle and upholstery thread is required to do the job right. I would actually handstitch the headband myself if I can find a way to make the "needle" holes. I think there is a tool that can do this. Looks like a small pizza cutter with spikes.


----------



## feifan

kontai69, excellent instructional sequence of photos and text. Clear, simple, economical language. You're either a natural DIY instructor or you spent a lot of time putting this tutorial together. Dunno what your profession is, but you could make a very comfortable living publishing DIY material. I don't even have these cans, but I read the entire piece, viewing all the pix. Good job!


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice work there!


----------



## Ace o' Spades

My jaw dropped when I saw this mod. Great idea!

 I might have to try this, IMO the Grado headband is one of the biggest flaws of the design.


----------



## lextek

Super job!


----------



## *645-k701

Forking nice job K69 !
 mr.shoe maker...


----------



## nickchen

Super job - and please _keep_ the howto pics hosted! 
 My Beyer pads slowly begin to wear off, that is a good alternative DIY to be done on a rainy autumn weekend.

 Superglue & leather works indeed astonishingly well. That is how I keep my watch bracelets alive...anybody ever tried _sewing_ leather? I tell you, that is pure pain in the ass.


----------



## DaKi][er

Certainly much better than the attempt I made at softening up the headband. Getting some foam that came with a motherboard in the box and wrapping it around and using some electrical tape to hold it on


----------



## mightyacorn

Nice job and thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## fordgtlover

Top job. It looks very professional. 

 Grados should soon become available with a padded leather band either as standard or an option.


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feifan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kontai69, excellent instructional sequence of photos and text. Clear, simple, economical language. You're either a natural DIY instructor or you spent a lot of time putting this tutorial together. Dunno what your profession is, but you could make a very comfortable living publishing DIY material. I don't even have these cans, but I read the entire piece, viewing all the pix. Good job!_

 

Thanks! I'm actually a molecular biologist. Having written up several manuscripts as well as protocols, I kind of have experience writing how-to's. I put this one together mainly as a mental excise on a slow day at work. I figured that I would have gotten flooded with "How did you make it?" questions anyways.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Grados should soon become available with a padded leather band either as standard or an option._

 

I agree. At least they could make it out of "pleather" or something for the cheaper models. I read in an old post that Grado used to allow anyone to buy the "headband assembly" with the leather headband for around $40. I guess they must have got flooded with requests that they now refuse to allow the purchase.

 Knowing about this restriction ahead of time, I did manage to "trick" them into letting me buy one so I can install it on an SR-60 I used to own a while ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't comfortable tricking them again when I got my MS-1, so I decided to make one myself.


----------



## zwy7

superb and detailed tutorial..
 i'll do it to my sr60 later...


----------



## Rav

Success! I used brown leatherette and went for the 'ultra padded' option. Didn't quite get the measurements right, so had to trim the ends down a little, so they're a bit fat. Might have another go at a later date...

 Colour balance sucks on this one...


----------



## nickchen

That look fine and *ultra*-comfortable.


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Success! I used brown leatherette and went for the 'ultra padded' option. Didn't quite get the measurements right, so had to trim the ends down a little, so they're a bit fat. Might have another go at a later date..._

 

Nice job! Yours looks alot more comfy than mine. As you have already found out, with this project, getting everything just right takes alot of trial and error.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The thin layer of Grado foam in my headband compresses too easily. I'm trying to find a foam that is more dense that will allow the use a thinner foam while giving good comfort.


----------



## krmathis

Nice job! I think the headband would look even better and more professional with some stitches though. Like the RS-1 etc. headband.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice job! I think the headband would look even better and more professional with some stitches though. Like the RS-1 etc. headband._

 

I agree ... trouble is finding a sewing machine with enough oomph to punch through 3 layers of leather(ette) and a chunk of cardboard. Still, this is just the first attempt, i'm sure the design can be improved upon in time


----------



## nickchen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The thin layer of Grado foam in my headband compresses too easily. I'm trying to find a foam that is more dense that will allow the use a thinner foam while giving good comfort._

 

What do you think of foamed latex?


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickchen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you think of foamed latex?_

 

I think I have an idea what that stuff is like. Where is a good source? 
 Right now I'm thinking layering sheets of velvet for the cushioning.


----------



## nickchen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I have an idea what that stuff is like. Where is a good source?_

 

It can be found in these special orthopedical pillows that support the neck. Also stumbled upon it as core material of motorcycle setees in my younger days. Maybe it's also possible to pinch something from HQ bed mattreses which also have layers of that stuff.

 The good thing about foamed latex is its relative undestructability, whereas "normal" foam tends to lose its ability of decompression in the course of time and sometimes even disintegrates to dust.


----------



## Rav

Made a second version, still not quite right, but better i think. I used a little less padding (coarser less dense foam), and before i covered the card form, i superglued 2 pieces of wire (~2mm thick) along the edges of the top, to give it a little more thickness...











 Still had to trim the ends, so it's a bit too fat, and i might have nicked the leatherette in a couple of places. I'll see if it's third time lucky.


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used a little less padding (coarser less dense foam), and before i covered the card form. i might have nicked the leatherette in a couple of places. I'll see if it's third time lucky._

 

Looking at my how-to, I'm going to mention that you need to shorten and taper the ends of the cardboard frame before wrapping with leather.

 What foam are you using? I'm going to try to "repad" mine using layered velvet since the Grado foam compresses too much.

 You may also try to mask the edges with tape before the final trimming to prevent accidental nicking of wrapped edge.

 Good luck on the third!


----------



## Rav

So far i've just used whatever i cold get hold of. First one was foam from a camera case (the kind you cut out as you want, to fit the components you have inside) the second was *i think* packing foam from the box of a hard drive that i got ages ago.


----------



## kontai69

I took apart my "masterpiece" shown in the pics above. Wow, the contact cement holds VERY tightly, so I can't imagine that it would "fall apart" under normal use. 

 Anyways, I replaced the foam and used two layers of velvet instead for cushioning. The headband now is more comfortable. The layered velvet offers firm but supportive cushioning and is not easily compressed.

 I modified the "recipe."


----------



## Rav

Think i got it right this time. I actually wised up and test fitted the card form before i put the leather on, and again before i applied the foam and adhesive, so i got the length and shape the way i wanted:











 Now if only i could get it stiched...


----------



## richsto

I've gotta try this!!!


----------



## kontai69

I made another headband, this time using thick (1/4") felt. Here is a pic...





 The headband is noticably more comfortable than my earlier foam-padded versions. Also, I now get that wrinkled look like the OEM headband.


----------



## NiceCans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made another headband, this time using thick (1/4") velvet. 

 [size=xx-small][pic removed form quote] [/size]

 The headband is noticably more comfortable than my earlier foam-padded versions. Also, I now get that wrinkled look like the OEM headband._

 

That looks great! 
 It appears the velvet give a great deal of control over the shape of the bulge in the leather for a nice clean professional look.

 Just WOW!


----------



## Gabe Logan

Great mod kontai69!

 I have for some time had the desire to make custom grados and having a headband made was the hard part on my list but this is perfect.

 Once again very well made.


----------



## bunbut

Step 11: superglue the plastic block back on the metal headband
*Warning: once superglued, you will no longer be able to pull it apart ever again!*

 what did you use to glue the plastic block back? because if supper glue can't take it apart again, but look like you do took them off like total of 3 times for 3 different tries.

 Thanks


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bunbut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Step 11: superglue the plastic block back on the metal headband
*Warning: once superglued, you will no longer be able to pull it apart ever again!*

 what did you use to glue the plastic block back? because if supper glue can't take it apart again, but look like you do took them off like total of 3 times for 3 different tries.

 Thanks_

 

With mine, i was pretty sure that they were going to have to come apart again (i have mod plans for the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so i just pushed the metal tab back in and it holds by friction. I would imagine taking it apart too often will weaken that though...


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bunbut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what did you use to glue the plastic block back? because if supper glue can't take it apart again, but look like you do took them off like total of 3 times for 3 different tries.

 Thanks_

 

Wow, you were keeping count.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yeah, as did Rav, I just pushed the metal headband back in without glue. The friction fit holds it quite tightly. I actually superglued the right side and had to pull out the left side when I decided to remove the headband again.


----------



## bunbut

Yes, I kept counting just like keep counting down till the day able to post in the FS forum


----------



## robm321

Thanks OP for all your efforts in sharing this mod. Great job!


----------



## Wildsurfer

Rav could you give the type of leather you used, the type and the thickness of the foam ? How wide is the headband ? 4 inches ?


----------



## kramer5150

this one is definitely on my to do list.

 thanks Kontai!!


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think a leather needle and upholstery thread is required to do the job right. I would actually handstitch the headband myself if I can find a way to make the "needle" holes. I think there is a tool that can do this. Looks like a small pizza cutter with spikes._

 

I would do this to sew it

 Add only enough glue to hold it together without sliding but not to look ugly... mark off the stitches with a pernament marker every 1/4 inch or something....

 Take and awl (get it at a hardware store) and a block of wood set the awl point on each dot and smack the handle with your hand..

 Get a thick needle that is stiff and some strong thread maybe someone thick and stitch it together...

 Before using the awl i would first use scrap to make a model of everything the hole is going through and whack it to see if it looks ugly or not after being punctured by the awl


----------



## dragonma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking at my how-to, I'm going to mention that you need to shorten and taper the ends of the cardboard frame before wrapping with leather._

 

Can you provide exact measurements or does it vary with each model? 

 Great tutorial BTW!


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dragonma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you provide exact measurements or does it vary with each model? _

 

On my MS-1, the frame I made was 270mm in length and it results in a finished headband with perfect length, that is little to no gap between the ends of the headband and each plastic "L" and "R" block. I would still test fit your frame onto your particular metal headband to be sure. There could be manufacturing variances among the Grado headbands even though they all look the same.


----------



## heatmizer

brown suede padded headband:
 They came out ok not great but ok. I think they look better than the grado vinyl headband and is definitely more comfortable.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wildsurfer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rav could you give the type of leather you used, the type and the thickness of the foam ? How wide is the headband ? 4 inches ?_

 

Oops, missed this post until now. The 'leather' is actually cheap(ish) immitation stuff, i think it was about £5 for a yard of it. The foam is just scrap foam that i had spare from packaging (computer parts probably). Width is about 4.5cm, and a little shorter than Kontai's. I just drew around the vinyl headband, widened it a little and then trimmed it down so the ends fit nice at the proper width.


----------



## CMasten

Just received mine and upgraded my SR80s in under 2 min with Kontai's excellent instructions, these things are really well made.. makes my 80s so much more comfortable and he had them to me in 2 days.

 thank you!


----------



## Wildsurfer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oops, missed this post until now. The 'leather' is actually cheap(ish) immitation stuff, i think it was about £5 for a yard of it. The foam is just scrap foam that i had spare from packaging (computer parts probably). Width is about 4.5cm, and a little shorter than Kontai's. I just drew around the vinyl headband, widened it a little and then trimmed it down so the ends fit nice at the proper width._

 

oops, missed your post too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks a lot, I'll see what I can find for the leather. I'm not the best with my hands but that doesn't seem too hard and the mod is quite cheap after all. 
 There's a guy who restores leather jackets in town, I should ask him if he could do the stiching job...


----------



## LepakVT

I'm going to head to the store tomorrow and buy some leather or some other material to do this on my new MS-1s that I received yesterday.


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LepakVT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to head to the store tomorrow and buy some leather or some other material to do this on my new MS-1s that I received yesterday._

 

IME, leather is hard to find at brick and mortars stores, at least near where I live. Michael's sells some but it is too thick and the piece is too small. It is also VERY expensive. 

 When I was making and selling headbands here (before I got "shutdown"), I bought most of my leather on eBay from a seller called "fashionleathers". They occasionally list sample pieces for 98 cents (7 dollars shipped). They give you a 1 square foot piece enough to make two headbands.
 An alternative is to go to a fabric store (eg. JoAnn's) and buy a square yard of vinyl uphostery. It kind of looks like leather and is quite cheap and seems like it would work well (never used it). Of course, vinyl doesn't compare to leather in terms of looks and feel and smell.

 Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## LepakVT

Darn, Michaels was the first place I was going to look at. I'll try looking at some other crafts places and fabric stores too, though.

 I've also been thinking about cutting up this old leather bag I've had lying around for years that has been untouched for a long long time. I'll probably never use it again and it has quite a bit of usable material, so I may end up cutting it up and putting it towards a good cause.


----------



## elmer42

Not only does it look good, it looks downright comfortable. Once I get some Grados, this will be one of the first things I do. Now all I need to do is find some leather...


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LepakVT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Darn, Michaels was the first place I was going to look at. I'll try looking at some other crafts places and fabric stores too, though._

 

Yeah, Michaels was the first place I checked during my intial R&D. The leather they sell is a rip off at $10 for a small square piece, besides being too thick. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LepakVT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've also been thinking about cutting up this old leather bag I've had lying around for years that has been untouched for a long long time. I'll probably never use it again and it has quite a bit of usable material, so I may end up cutting it up and putting it towards a good cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's a good idea. I've also once considered cutting up a seldom used leather porfolio I have. However, I figured that I would regret doing so later, especially if I had to go for a job interview.


----------



## LepakVT

I think I am going to go ahead and trim up that old bag. And just to be sure, you said that friction will hold the headband back into the plastic block once I'm finished? Because superglue is the one supply that I don't have right now but I want to do this tonight.


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LepakVT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you said that friction will hold the headband back into the plastic block once I'm finished? Because superglue is the one supply that I don't have right now but I want to do this tonight._

 

Yes, IME, on both my MS-1 and SR225, the friction fit is so tight that you could go without ever gluing it.


----------



## barqy

thanks

 cool bands.


----------



## noseallinit

just had to see this..

 have a couple of simple ideas meself that I have been wanting to do for months but been too lazy and not wanting to spend the money. 

 great work, yawl did!


----------



## dragonma

Thanks, kontai69. Excellent mod. You rock! I wanted to stitch mine as well to give it that professional look. I made the holes using my mom's sewing machine since I figured it'd be too tough to evenly space each hole to punch through with a awl. Then I stitched it with white kite string to give some contrast.


----------



## dragonma

pics of my modded grados


----------



## nickchen

Nice. Now dye the 414s!


----------



## KerryKing

This makes me whant to go modding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really do like the black leather white thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope i can find a pair of cheap grados that i can mod


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dragonma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, kontai69. Excellent mod. You rock! I wanted to stitch mine as well to give it that professional look. I made the holes using my mom's sewing machine since I figured it'd be too tough to evenly space each hole to punch through with a awl. Then I stitched it with white kite string to give some contrast._

 

Great job dragonma! 
 Nice that you had access to a sewing machine to make the holes. As you said, manually using an awl to make the holes would be extremely tedious and it would look uneven in the end. 

 I guess it must have taken a long time to manually stitch your headband. I had to restitch (by hand) the stock headband on my MS-Pro since the thread was starting to unravel. It took me over 2 hours. I used black upholstery thread.

 FWIW, my unstitched headband (the one shown on my SR225 in this thread) is still holding up _perfectly_ after a couple months of use. No split edges or anything. Then again, I baby my headphones.


----------



## Rav

One step further...


----------



## nickchen

Wow...if you bring out a mass production of these aluminium thingies you'll propably find lots of customers... ***gets greedy***


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickchen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





Wow...if you bring out a mass production of these aluminium thingies you'll propably find lots of customers... ***gets greedy***_

 

Not likely, these took be the better part of a week to cut shape file and drill (took longer as i was working out as i went, granted) and they're not the easiest things to install either.


----------



## dragonma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I guess it must have taken a long time to manually stitch your headband. I had to restitch (by hand) the stock headband on my MS-Pro since the thread was starting to unravel. It took me over 2 hours. I used black upholstery thread._

 

It really didn't take too long to stitch...just about 45 minutes. I'll have to admit now that given my grados the beauty treatment...its given me the urge to want listen to my headphones more and more. I think they call it headfi-itis.


----------



## fatman711

Where can I find felt padding?


----------



## choomanchoo

Thanks to Kontai69's mod, I came out with something a little different ,but only because I couldn't keep the layers of leather together with the felt in place, even with the contact cement, so I skipped that part and came out with this. 
 Thanks Kontai69.


----------



## nickchen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not likely, these took be the better part of a week to cut shape file and drill (took longer as i was working out as i went, granted) and they're not the easiest things to install either._

 

What I absolutely don't get is how you got the *slash* for the feather steel headband into the thingies.


----------



## fatman711

I'm guessing that is just felt with no leather? Where did you buy it?


----------



## choomanchoo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing that is just felt with no leather? Where did you buy it?_

 

Do you mean just leather no felt?

 or do you really mean felt no leather?


----------



## fatman711

what is it exactly? By the pictures, looks like just felt no leather. 

 Am I right? I want to know where to buy felt material like that

 but going by your first post, sounded like this is leather without the felt...all confused...


----------



## choomanchoo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what is it exactly? By the pictures, looks like just felt no leather. 

 Am I right? I want to know where to buy felt material like that

 but going by your first post, sounded like this is leather without the felt...all confused..._

 

Oh Sorry about that, It's straight up leather, no felt, 

 You see, the thing is that I work at a car dealership, where sometimes people have their seats replaced, Well when I saw that the mechanics where getting ready to dump a leather seat, I took the opportunity, to cut out the leather, seatcover, then i turned it inside out, cause I thought it would look cooler having the raw leather showing, anyways I hope that help to answer your question,


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where can I find felt padding?_

 

Any fabric store should have it. I think it is sold by the yard (or meter).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *choomanchoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks to Kontai69's mod, I came out with something a little different ,but only because I couldn't keep the layers of leather together with the felt in place, even with the contact cement, so I skipped that part and came out with this. 
 Thanks Kontai69._

 

Thanks and nice job on the headband and being resourceful on getting free leather. 

 When I was making headbands, I found that the width of the felt padding is difficult to get right. Too wide and the bottom leather piece won't securely glue down. Too narrow and the headband will be inadequately padded. A few millimeters makes a big difference!

 Looking at it, deleting the felt padding altogether is not a bad idea. If the bottom leather piece is thick enough, it should offer decent enough padding on its own without any internal padding. It will also simplify assembly.

 I think the "fuzzy" leather you used is called suede. My only concern with using it is that it will absorb "scalp oil" over time and may stain and discolor in the future.


----------



## fatman711

how do yu get the contact cement to not goop up? 

 Is there any way to remove the excess contact cement from the sides of the leather?

 also, does the DAP cement have a strong glue smell? The smell of my glue covers up the smell of the leather...


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how do yu get the contact cement to not goop up? _

 

I spread it around quickly. The solvent in the adhesive starts to dry pretty fast. If you wait too long it will "goop up" when you try to spread it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any way to remove the excess contact cement from the sides of the leather?_

 

Yes. After it dries up, rub off the excess with your fingers. That is the nice thing about using contact cement over other types of adhesives. After it dries, it leaves a rubber-like residue that is easy to remove.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_also, does the DAP cement have a strong glue smell? The smell of my glue covers up the smell of the leather..._

 

Yes, it is smelly and gives me a headache after a while. It goes away after the solvent evaporates completely in a few days. My headband is 2 months old and I don't smell even a trace of glue, just the nice leather aroma.

 As I said to others, I bet you are seeing firsthand why they take me 2 hours to make each and why I was charging $35 for them when I was producing them.


----------



## fatman711

nice


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickchen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I absolutely don't get is how you got the *slash* for the feather steel headband into the thingies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, that was a bit of a headache. Originally i was going to try and make a new headband like the HP1000 with a round bar, but when i tried it on it was far too stiff, so i oversized the hole enough for the stock headband to fit into, and it's held in place with the screws you can see. The hole is covered up by the leather of the headband. It's not perfect, but it works.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Awesome, I plan on putting zebra fur on the top of the band.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





megalomaniac said:


> Awesome, I plan on putting zebra fur on the top of the band.


----------



## musiclover666

As far as sourcing out usable leather at a decent price, has anyone tried thrift stores for old leather jackets? I would think even though it would be hit and miss as far as finding a decent jacket, but once you did you would have quite a bit of leather for many headbands. I think that's what I will try once I am ready to mod my Grados.


----------



## Harry Manback

What about leather belts? Too thick?

Also, I read a tutorial on indestructables that said a four prong fork can help make evenly spaced templates for drilled holes.


----------

